# Ants in my creatine, should I still take it?



## Skyliner (Aug 22, 2002)

I have been using Pro-Performance's non-flavoured creatine for a few months now, and I believed it was due to an incident where I used the same tablespoon that contained Glucose, scooping off the creatine to my shake. Unfortunately, I did NOT seal the cover properly, which causes the glocose terminated creatine to attract ants crawling all over it. It was only yesterday I opened my creatine bottle and realise about 8-10 ants crawling inside. 10 minutes later I checked again and can't see the ants, which I presumed they were hidden somewhat INSIDE.

So my question is, is there anyway to drive the ants out of my creatine powder? Or should I continue consuming it w/o giving a hoot? I've only use about 50% of it.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

EWWWWWW! GROSS! 

Throw it out and buy a new container! If there were ants in your sweet potatoes, but you "took them out", would you still eat it?


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> If there were ants in your sweet potatoes, but you "took them out", would you still eat it?



If it was my last one.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 22, 2002)

Wonder if they SHIT where they EAT! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

It`s only ant shit....how big could it be?


----------



## Skyliner (Aug 22, 2002)

A nice guy in my gym gave me an advice saying I can put my creatine beside a stove or something that is heating, with the cap removed, and the ants will eventually crawl away. I wanna give that a try, but still find it a little gross. Oh well, guess I have no choice but to stop using it for the time being, it's too costly for me.


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

Why don`t you just sift it and see what comes out??


----------



## lina (Aug 22, 2002)

Just do a science experiment..

Open the creatine jar, put a plate of honey next to the open jar...and see which treat they prefer.... maybe you'll get the ants to abandon your creatine for the gooey stuff...either that or you'll have sticky tracks all over your counter top with trails of creatine...  

Hey, some extra protein wouldn't hurt!  Haven't you heard of chocolate covered ants?


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

Come to think of it...wasn`t syntrax trying to market some ant hormone as the big thing for growth


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2002)

And here I was thinking just about every topic has been discussed on this website.  

Why not just leave the ants in the creatine?  Extra protein!! 

Heh heh...."ant shit."


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2002)

Who knows what they may have eaten, but ants themselves aren't going to kill you.

CLOSE YOUR CONTAINERS, you don't want moisture in there!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

What type of ants where they?


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Aug 22, 2002)

I say leave the little buggers in there and if you get huge you can sell the rights to muscletech!  Introducing new and improved Celltech with patented "antpoopinol", the newest breakthrough in anabolism inducing technology!


----------



## shooter (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd just eat it. There only ants for gods sake! They're not going to kill you.....Having said that, if they were cockroaches I wouldn't eat it. I draw the line at cockroaches.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2002)

wouldn't the ants just be added protein? 

I say eat with the ants!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by shooter *_
> I'd just eat it. There only ants for gods sake! They're not going to kill you.....Having said that, if they were cockroaches I wouldn't eat it. I draw the line at cockroaches.





> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> wouldn't the ants just be added protein?
> 
> I say eat with the ants!



I agree...scoop 'em out and suck it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  There you go, "sucking" again! 


DP


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2002)

Those lips gets her in more.....umm ...........trouble!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't know about the ants -- I throw the stuff out!!

But, in a related story --

Someone at my husband's office had a box of protein powder (packets) that he kept in his office and a rat got in there and ate ALL OF IT except one or two packets.....

Can't you just see this buffed up rat walking around ...


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

Eat the ants, it may do more than the creatine.


----------

